# How to start Word's page numbering on a different page?



## Puritan (Feb 14, 2001)

In Word, I want to add automatic page numbering to my document. But suppose I have some X number of title pages that I don't want numbered. How can I have no numbers or headers at all on pages 1 through X, and then start the page numbering only on some arbitrary page X+1, *and* have the numbering offset, so that page X+1 is numbered p.1, page X+2 is numbered p.2, etc.?


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

a horrible question 

you're wanting to use section breaks to define specific parts of your document
- have some sections without page numbers, then some with page numbers 
- and the page numbers starting at a specific number on a specific page and going in order from there
right ? 

see Dreamboat's webpage for some initial info.

ex:
your first section should have the unnumbered pages
your next section should have the numbered pages

you create a section break by clicking on 'insert' from the menu bar and choosing 'break'
normally use 'next page' when it asks what kind of break you want
it helps to have the option selected to show all characters, marks etc so you can see where the breaks are (tools, options, formatting marks)

you format the numbering through page numbering, also in the 'insert' section (i don't use this option)
or
through the header/footer options - you can insert a page number, insert the number of pages, or format the page number (ie where it starts etc)

this is one of the most frustrating things to master in word (in my opinion ) because it seems to have it's own logic
- once you get the hang of it, it works well

http://ca.geocities.com/jbcalg/pagedoc.htm
is a very simple example [forum doesn't allow .doc attachments)
- no page number on page one
- page number on page two, starting at 1

note: when printing, your printer sees all pages without knowing what page number you gave it
- so with the above example printing from page one will give you both pages

it has been scanned for viruses but please feel free to scan it again once it's downloaded

note: i saved it in a lower level .rtf format, not knowing what version of word you have
save it as a .doc from your machine


----------



## Puritan (Feb 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jbcalg:_
> *a horrible question
> *


It wasn't so bad.  After reading your post and following the instructions, it was actually pretty simple to get it to work.

Thanks!


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

thanks *blush*

feeling cocky???
try this one
same 'corporate footer each page except for pg nums
a report cover page - no pg nums
table of contents/index - pg nums, small case roman numerals
numerous sections - different headers/footers except for 'corporate' info,
several appendices - pg nums, I, II, III etc, headers/footers as above
charts
graphs
etc
etc

LOL

it is pretty straight forward all in all but reports like the one above can be problematic at times

best advice is the KISS advice DB gave re 'next page' breaks, the other options/styles of breaks can tend to mess things up even more


----------

